# My home "security".........



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am placing this in a thread of its own because I think that it is importan and many of you might be interested in doing the same........

I live in a 1.6 ac property in the middle of nowhere but because most of the people in this one mule Micky Mouse of a town are druggies and drunks and are on food stamp I have to be extra alert wtshtf.

I have a outer fence and another one 10 feet from my home and all the way around it........when the time comes there will be many "goodies" inside of my inner fence.

Right now I have 7 tv's and 4 monitors on and later I will put up 5 more tv's and two more monitors.......seven double lights with the movement detectors and three of them has a noise maker.......two boat spot lights that moves around and up and down, I attached a tv camera at the top and extended the cord by 100 ft, when one of my alarms goes on all that I have to do from my be is to turn on the spot light and pointed to the general area and see what is going on.............usually my cat, deers, bear, reacoon and so on.

The best alarm that I have is called "The Driveway Alert".......I have two monitors with eight in place boxes outside that tells me when someone is walking near by.

All my doors are secured at night and with a loud buzzer that tells me if someone has open the same...........how to secure your door........six inches from your door and six inches from the openning edge drill a 1/2" hole in the floor and at night place a 1/2 rod in the hole.......in the day you will be able to open the door for 6 inches to see who is there or to sign for something....they will have to tear the door from the frame in order to enter......a steel door would help more.

I do have a few more that I wont say what they are........

Why some many alarms, lights and tv's.......I live alone and I am not going anywhere, they can walk in but they wont walk out.


----------



## kyboy40 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Home security*

You talk of all the monitors and cameras. How are the going to be powered and if you are alone, who can be monitoring it all and defending you area at the same time?


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

kyboy.........all this is not to stop them but to alert me...

I have all my alert devices and monitors in one place from whre I can see everything in my property.........how will I deal with anyone in my property is something else.

The Mayor of the city already told me that WTSHTF that there would be no cops but the militia.......also told me that if someone were to come into my inner fence to waste them and that he would take care of it.

What many see as a problem I see it as an adventure........to me is not about staying alive but to "How to stay alive".

I won't say how but I am also able to come in from behind anyone invading my property.

However................"To be ready is not"... Ponce


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention this.........I have a box that alerts me if the power if off, for any reason, and then everything goes to my two solar powered six batteries with a converter.


----------



## kyboy40 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Home security*

Wasn't trying to be a smart---, have a friend who also has cameras and monitors. But unlike you he has no power backup. He also has a couple of night vision cameras. He thought it was a foolproof system, until I made it all the way to his domicle without him detecting me, not once but twice.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

ky? I also have to night vision glasses and a pair of BIG EARS... many nights will I spend in a foxhole in the bushes that I made about three years ago, even has a lawn chairs in it and from there I can also operate my two boat spot lights by remote control..........this will be only in EXTREME emergency, to old to play cowboys and indians.


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

Thief says : Thank you for giving me a inventory of your goodies *btw yes it does sound prime enough for me to hit your house* and your security set up * I know you probably have more than you talked about but I now have a pretty good idea*. Now Finding you a Cuban in Oregon driving a 1991 Toyota whos mother is from Georgia and has land with a creek on site should not be hard at all. People put way to much about their info out there why would you put your "goodies" and how you "protect" them online? :dunno:


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Touche Pussycat!!!


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

I've based my home security in living in a not-so-new (but friendly and cohesive) community, in a cheap and somewhat run-down house, driving an older car, and generally not looking flashy or rich. Top that off with a couple of big dogs and some other basic security measures, and I'm pretty sure that we won't be early targets, at least...


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

The OP has a good early warning system. Camera's, driveway alerts, motion detectors and dogs are all good warning systems. Dogs don't need electrical power obviously. Anything that warns you is a good thing, but have a Glock or a Shotgun ready if the bad guys get brave.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

While I agree that the OP has a cool home detection system, there are two concerns I have with it. First, that I (and many others) simply can't afford something like that, and second, that having so many 'bells and whistles' is like advertising to the bad guys that you have something worth protecting. I would be a little concerned about drawing attention, either from the 'bad guys' or from the police, who could also easily destroy any OPSEC...In my humble opinion, a couple barky dogs, and, as someone pointed out, a firearm or two, would draw much less attention.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Binary Encryption said:


> Thief says : Thank you for giving me a inventory of your goodies *btw yes it does sound prime enough for me to hit your house* and your security set up * I know you probably have more than you talked about but I now have a pretty good idea*. Now Finding you a Cuban in Oregon driving a 1991 Toyota whos mother is from Georgia and has land with a creek on site should not be hard at all. People put way to much about their info out there why would you put your "goodies" and how you "protect" them online? :dunno:


Good point on operational secrecy. Because of my writing and work in local circles we are also somewhat known in the area. (It's also a rural area where there are no secrets.) In a true SHTF situation we may have visitors. We have different options planned depending upon the situation. I'm sure that Ponce does too.

When it comes to the common criminal, they're going to go where the pickings are easy. The more difficult it will be for them to steal without getting caught the less likely they are to try it. Look at banks. Full of money yet seldom robbed. What do the crooks hit? Conveneince stores, etc., usually at night, usualy in out-of-the-way places. Especially chains where they know it's against policy for employees to be armed. When my wife was doing closing shifts at a local convenience store I was always there in the evenings. I was always armed when I was there. We never had a problem.


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good point on operational secrecy. Because of my writing and work in local circles we are also somewhat known in the area. (It's also a rural area where there are no secrets.) In a true SHTF situation we may have visitors. We have different options planned depending upon the situation. I'm sure that Ponce does too.
> 
> When it comes to the common criminal, they're going to go where the pickings are easy. The more difficult it will be for them to steal without getting caught the less likely they are to try it. Look at banks. Full of money yet seldom robbed. What do the crooks hit? Conveneince stores, etc., usually at night, usualy in out-of-the-way places. Especially chains where they know it's against policy for employees to be armed. When my wife was doing closing shifts at a local convenience store I was always there in the evenings. I was always armed when I was there. We never had a problem.


Very true, my statement pointed more at the weakness of the free flow of information to a public venue than to his "home defense".


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I typed in my name on the Spokeo site awhile back and was dismayed at the amount of information they had on me. Of course half of it was wrong but you could have easily found a place I lived years ago.

My mother was even worse...They had entirely too much info on her including pictures of her house. And she doesn't even own a computer.

And all they do is put together information from online blogs, utility information, etc that is all public knowledge.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

ill just wait till the invader to my house makes it through my defences then me and my bouble 12 gage will take the trash out-----remember it better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I always thought motion detector that activated a recording of me saying.. " Well..well..well, I've waited for 40 years for this chance...come on in!! and the sound of my 870 pumping a round in the chamber... good for a laugh..

As for the OP., Ponce , me thinks your either more paranoid then me, which I doubt, or... you ain't sharing what your smoking... no offense but a set up like your describing would have the JBT's on your door step so fast your head would swim.. I mean dude, you gotta go to work some time or at least out for a meal with friends, I mean you can't stay hold up forever inside a max security prison which is what your describing...

I'll settle for the good dog and my own ability's... I figure they want in they will have to deal with the dog then me...and I use a S-12 with a 10 round mag and #1 buck... 

Now if you live in some South American chithole I can see it, but in the US of A ??? I think not... but even so...why not put up a sign saying your filthy rich and want company... 

one person with a rifle can rule the day...against anybody...hell, one honest decent man with a rifle could have prevented WW 2... sooner or later we all have to come out into the light of day....


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, what is the Spokeo site?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mn_homesteader said:


> ok, what is the Spokeo site?


People Search | White Pages | Phone Book | FREE!

Just type in your name.

BB


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

woohoo, nothing on me yet


----------



## challenger (Oct 12, 2008)

I am of the opinion that we are all much more likely to be the subject of an attack on our personal property by our own government than we are by a nasty. I am serious as I can be when I say that if some people get their agendas carried through our "system" there will be quite a lot of resistance from the public and the powers that be will issue instructions to "clean house". I can imagine a scene where armed troops are marching down the streets of America using mega-phones to issue warnings to households of their intent. I know I sound like a nut but this is my fear for the USA in the next 3 and maybe more years. If I am given this invitation to meet my maker at least I know that before I do I will have the ability to do my part to fight for freedom for those that might make it through a long dark time.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Spokeo, checked on myself, man most everthing they got on me is wrong!:congrat:

I ain't got lots a bells an whistles on the property, but we ain't a push over either. I beleive they would move onta easier pickens an if were home an there foolish enough ta do somethin, well, they ain't movin on.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Spokeo, checked on myself, man most everthing they got on me is wrong!:congrat:


I'm not even listed.  :2thumb:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ha ha. They got me all wrong. Oh no! How do I tell my wife of more than 3 decades that I'm single?  (I always wondered if that guy claiming to be a preacher was really a bartender. )


----------



## vfourmax (Nov 15, 2008)

Ponce said:


> I am placing this in a thread of its own because I think that it is importan and many of you might be interested in doing the same........
> 
> I live in a 1.6 ac property in the middle of nowhere but because most of the people in this one mule Micky Mouse of a town are druggies and drunks and are on food stamp I have to be extra alert wtshtf.
> 
> ...


I think that sometimes the best security is in fact having the outward appearance that their is nothing there worth having and therefore to be "overlooked" by whomever is looking to take, steal or whatever.

With all the outward appearances you list such as double security fences, cameras ect you are actually advertising in big bold print that you have something of value inside worthy of such extreme protection measures therefore making you to be a priority target.

Such advertisements may be cool when reading SHTF fiction stories but in reality being outwardly unnoticed or even overlooked and preparing a defensive plan that does nothing to give those looking to violate your space any type of early alarm or being extra careful or alert will usually end up giving the defender the tactical advantage of surprise.

The less I stick out from the norm the better I feel that the avoidance of trouble or conflict arising may be therefore reducing both my and my stores risk.

Remember the movie where Charles Bronson became the hunted and he was attacked in his log cabin and bullets were flying. When return fire ceased from the cabin the attackers just knew they had got him and went to the cabin and entered the door only to find that he had dug the cabin floor out about 4 feet deep below ground and was safely protected during the firefight and blew away the attacker.

Now to me that was smart use of having totally unseen defenses, never seen or suspected but did the job and provided a very high tactical advantage when it counted.

OPSEC counts in all areas including defenses.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

"Peter'nibblers".........I have a "Thundering Herd of Killer/Attack Geese". At night they are right outside the cabin door, on-guard. They attack like starved piranhas, and bite where you most do not want to be bitten.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no fence, no alarm system, no dogs. I AM a light sleeper, and have more sharp pointed objects than most sword shops (all more practicle than flashy), AND a really REALLY nice Marlin .30-30. There is ONE entry and ONE exit to my house (the front door), and it's a LOUD door!

Good enough for me! 

If any one walks IN uninvited, they WONT walk back out! tee hee hee

And as an aside, Charlie Bronson rocks!


----------

